
'Upset' Linus Torvalds gets sweary and gets results - dragonbonheur
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/19/upset_linus_torvalds_gets_sweary_and_gets_results/
======
fosco
I'm not defending him, but looking for an opportunity to learn. can anyone
recommend a way to improve communication to be nicer?

i.e. It appears this branch does not even compile, please check this before
submitting in the future?

and also identifying the root cause, "this type of error can be avoided in the
future by allocated more time to testing before submitting.?

thoughts? I guess its much easier to respond how Linus did out of
frustration...

~~~
inimino
It is also possible that he communicates that way by choice, to establish and
maintain a baseline expectation for future behavior.

~~~
ivraatiems
Yes, and that baseline expectation is "I am abusive and hurtful and you all
have to deal with it because I run this place. Good luck."

I wouldn't work for someone with that expectation.

~~~
justinlaster
How is this abusive and hurtful? They chose to abuse trust and got hurt by
their own arrogance. It was lazy, arrogant, and unbefitting of their
positions. They deserved far worse.

~~~
inimino
They deserved far worse? Like what?

They made a mistake, they got flamed and they won't make that mistake again.
Others are also less likely to make this mistake, which is very likely why he
does it that way.

~~~
justinlaster
They actually didn't get flamed. There was no personal attack, even though he
was well in the right to do so.

------
justin66
Of all the things that are noteworthy in this email thread, Linus calling the
branch a piece-of-shit seems the least of them.

[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1612.2/00545.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1612.2/00545.html)

------
arkitaip
Torvalds is an abusive leader and I don't understand why people keep workin on
Linux under him. Are kernel devs paid? Is it worth being abused in front of
the entire world because your boss has the emotional maturity of a child?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Who would work on Linux if Torvalds was ousted as the leader of the Kernel
Team? It would be one more project that would have died out in a sea of dead
open source projects.

~~~
lima
One of his top-level maintainers. Probably Greg Koah-Hartman.

You aren't seriously suggesting that the future of Linux (one of the largest
open-source projects backed by multi-billion companies) depends on one single
guy?

~~~
digi_owl
And watch the kernel crapify over night as GKH lets his Freedesktop friends,
like say Kay Sievers, run rampant...

------
digi_owl
> On the internet nobody can hear you being subtle.

[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds)

------
ivraatiems
I've posted many, many times here on how abusive and gross Linus's conduct is.
It continues to flabbergast me just how many people leap to his defense. He
doesn't need defending. The people he insults do.

------
emblem21
Step 1.) Fork Linux

Step 2.) echo "no big meanies plz :(" > CoC.md

Step 3.) git add .;git commit -m "i'm helping"; git push

You have solved the problem.

~~~
geofft
You say that as if that doesn't happen already - there's quite a bit of code
that's maintained collaboratively between the various Linux distros because
upstream is too interested in being a meanie to merge needed and working code.
Secure boot support comes to mind, but there's a lot of other stuff.

